# Readers: Your Relationship With Authors



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering if readers are finding their favorite authors on the KBs, and are the authors good about interacting with you?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I mainly read pretty mainstream stuff, so I haven't seen any famous authors on here.

I am reading David Dalglish's Half Orc series now, and I've seen him post on here a few times in the past.  I don't venture much into the author's forums here, so I'm not sure how much interaction he does with fans.  But I'd guess quite a bit since he encourages people to e-mail him in the afterwards of his books.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

To date, no one whom I would consider a favorite author* has participated here, at least to my knowledge. Then again, I don't search out indie authors, and when I do try them, I'm disappointed more often than not -- of course, I'm pretty picky, and even authors published by the "Big Six" have trouble getting past my filters. 
__________
* There are some authors here who may qualify as some of my favorite people, but that's separate from what I think of their writing.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Too early to say 'favorite author', but the very first book I purchased on Kindle and have enjoyed very much was written by an author who participates on the Kindle Boards. Not only that, but when I added my name to the bazaar I noticed her name listed among those who were volunteering as mentors! She's been generously answering my questions ever since.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Well I've found that if you venture into author-land they are all very nice and sociable but rarely seem to come out into reader-land. I'd say vice versa but readers shouldn't have to try too hard since they aren't selling anything.


----------



## ajbarnett (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe it's because authors are afraid to venture into reader-land... We do tend to get slagged off


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

ajbarnett said:


> Maybe it's because authors are afraid to venture into reader-land... We do tend to get slagged off


Nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Not trying to be down on authors (since everyone is really very nice) but it is a little odd how there's basically a virtual line drawn in the sand and many authors don't cross. This is a great place to reach readers but authors just need to come out of the cafe sometimes. Just want to see success for you all.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

fayrlite said:


> Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> Not trying to be down on authors (since everyone is really very nice) but it is a little odd how there's basically a virtual line drawn in the sand and many authors don't cross. This is a great place to reach readers but authors just need to come out of the cafe sometimes. Just want to see success for you all.


I think, however, that some authors are only here to sell their books. If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it. If, however, you wander out to join us as readers and/or Kindle owners (who just happen to also be authors), you'll probably fit in much better. In other words, try to avoid posting questions that are poorly disguised marketing surveys or posts trying to pump up your or your author friends' books; instead just joining us as the [e-]book-lovers that we are.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I think, however, that some authors are only here to sell their books. If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it. If, however, you wander out to join us as readers and/or Kindle owners (who just happen to also be authors), you'll probably fit in much better. In other words, try to avoid posting questions that are poorly disguised marketing surveys or posts trying to pump up your or your author friends' books; instead just joining us as the [e-]book-lovers that we are.


Absolutely! After all, we all (at the very least) share a love of books in one way or another.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:



> I think, however, that some authors are only here to sell their books. If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it. If, however, you wander out to join us as readers and/or Kindle owners (who just happen to also be authors), you'll probably fit in much better. In other words, try to avoid posting questions that are poorly disguised marketing surveys or posts trying to pump up your or your author friends' books; instead just joining us as the [e-]book-lovers that we are.


Hear hear!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I read probably 95% indie author books. I definately have some new favorite authors because of this. They are all members here, and I have good relationships with many of them. But I am not afraid to venture into the cafe, and I am not afraid of conversing with them. Only 2 are in my FB friends list, and they have never abused that friendship by spamming me. I knew both of them for over a year before adding them. If we lived anywhere near each other I would not mind hanging with them on the occasional weekend, and I know they get along with each other as well. There are a few others that I will probably add in time, but I honestly don't do much on FB, so I just haven't bothered yet. KB is by far the easiest way for me to interract with them at this time.

Actually there has been 1 author I would NEVER EVER read due to his actions on these boards. So it does go both ways.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Like NogDog, I have pretty high standards    Most of the authors that participate here are "indie" rather than coming from traditional publishing.  Though I have been writing for awhile, I have only just recently started to dip my toe into reading indie books.  Some of them I have really enjoyed.  But I have yet to add any to the "favorites" list.


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhh
no


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

NogDog said:


> If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it.


I agree completely. I don't like the hard sell either. And, granted, some writers (a minority) haven't been on their best behavior. But a lot of us have been lambasted, and worse, for rather innocuous remarks. E.g. the Amazon boards are rife with examples. Personally, I avoid them as the plague. I don't reply publicly to reviews either, well, not anymore that is. Which actually is a shame, because I would have loved to discuss some points with certain reviewers. However, I saw how that one ended with another writer. Both sides (writer and reader) got overheated in no time, and... well, let's just say it wasn't pretty. 

Inevitably writers will have a different angle in any book discussion. It is very difficult to be 'just' a reader. You're always analyzing, comparing, evaluating.

I think the system here is very good. You're always welcome in the Writer's Café and you know what to expect there.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We do have some traditionally published authors who have been reissuing their backlist. One author I had read and enjoyed before she joined us here.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> E.g. the Amazon boards are rife with examples. Personally, I avoid them as the plague. I don't reply publicly to reviews either, well, not anymore that is.


To be fair, most everyone gets lambasted on the Amazon boards. Those things are a cesspool in general, so wise decision to avoid them.



> Which actually is a shame, because I would have loved to discuss some points with certain reviewers. However, I saw how that one ended with another writer. Both sides (writer and reader) got overheated in no time, and... well, let's just say it wasn't pretty.


I think that's for the best as well. Reviews--at least on places like Amazon--should really just be posted and read and not really discussed as that's just a platform for customers to leave ratings and reviews, rather than a discussion forum.

I like the idea of author meets reader/critic discussion threads on a forum like this or a goodreads group etc., though I've never really looked to see how prevalent those types of threads are.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

While I understand that a lot of writers don't come over here because they just want to sell sell sell, part of my just doesn't get that.  Because before I ever thought about writing a story, I fell in love with reading stories.  How can an author not be a reader?  It doesn't make sense.  I also wish more of them would come over to the reader's forums because all the authors I know have such diverse reading interests (well beyond whatever genre they write in) that they'd be a wonderful addition to conversations.  Well, that's my $.02!  At least, some of us writers are here.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

S Jaffe said:


> How can an author not be a reader?


He can't. I never said that. An author can't be *'just'* a reader.


----------



## S Jaffe (Jul 3, 2011)

Andrew, sorry, that question was rhetorical.  Not meant in response to you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Reviews--at least on places like Amazon--should really just be posted and read and not really discussed as that's just a platform for customers to leave ratings and reviews, rather than a discussion forum.


That's the general consensus, and I agree. But it would be nice if we could have a civilized difference of opinion. Or clarify something.
I'd give an example, but it would be out of my own work...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to go into the Writer's Cafe regularly and look around.  I would regularly be surprised how often the authors were playing around in threads that seemed better off starting in Not Quite Kindle or something.  It felt rather insular.  AND I disliked it when authors posted outside the Cafe and their responses felt like a marketing ploy and not part of the conversation.  But I have picked up books because of authors posting outside the cafe and genuinely getting involved with conversations.  

As for Amazon's forums, I was so happy to find this place because those forums are vile and I really need to have a place to go and be mean to cyber-people just for the sake of being mean.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I think, however, that some authors are only here to sell their books. If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it. If, however, you wander out to join us as readers and/or Kindle owners (who just happen to also be authors), you'll probably fit in much better. In other words, try to avoid posting questions that are poorly disguised marketing surveys or posts trying to pump up your or your author friends' books; instead just joining us as the [e-]book-lovers that we are.


Yep, that says it all


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I don't reply publicly to reviews either, well, not anymore that is. Which actually is a shame,


Actually it isn't a shame not to respond. It is, IMO, how it should be. I do reviews for Amazon Vine and I dislike it when authors or companies reply publicly to my review. And I've had both happen. Producers of products, books or objects I've reviewed, have generally replied in a positive way, but I dislike it when that happens. When I review I am independent of the literature or product I'm reviewing. I'm not a "fan".

I have had authors contact me via private email to discuss their work, and I've had companies contact me about products. But I generally keep such conversations short.


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

I love to read!  I was a reader long before I was a writer. 

I have also seen some "hard sell" topics in the reader forum.  It looks like most of them (All?) have been moved by the moderator.   The comment that most writers just want to sell books was both right and wrong.  True, writers do want to sell books--of course!  However, many writers (Me--she holds up her hand) enjoy reading and talking about books that they didn't write.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> To date, no one whom I would consider a favorite author* has participated here, at least to my knowledge. Then again, I don't search out indie authors, and when I do try them, I'm disappointed more often than not -- of course, I'm pretty picky, and even authors published by the "Big Six" have trouble getting past my filters.
> __________
> * There are some authors here who may qualify as some of my favorite people, but that's separate from what I think of their writing.


That is only because Pratchett has not stopped by. You only have *ONE* favorite.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm a constant reader and a rabid fan of polished writing, always have been. I quietly scan this section looking for new recommendations and discussions of good work. Just don't say much, since the new world requires us to be very cautious about anything that can be interpreted as promotion. Believe me, I get that. It's fair. The non-stop hype gets on my nerves as much as everyone else's.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I find that I notice the authors posts as being from an author, with an agenda to market, much less since I turned off siggys. Now, since I don't see the commercial for their books on every post, I read them for what they say. Some do still cross over into references about their books, but not many. Turning off siggys has made for a more pleasant experience for me. 

I'm odd I guess


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> That is only because Pratchett has not stopped by. You only have *ONE* favorite.


Well, Pratchett is certainly my favorite living author, since Roger Zelazny died much too young in 1995. 

Charles Stross and Steven Brust do a decent job of giving me something to read in between Pratchett's new releases and re-reading Zelazny. As far as I know, neither of them stops by here, either.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm happy to talk to any reader. I'm a crime writer and a reader.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, I have met (not face-to-face, but electronically) some authors on here and then tried their stuff and they have become favorites.  I hope that people are finding me.  And anyone is welcome to contact me about anything, if they want.

I still think there should be a national Kindle convention...KindleCon...  Where authors and readers could meet face-to-face.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

ajbarnett said:


> Maybe it's because authors are afraid to venture into reader-land... We do tend to get slagged off


I keep seeing authors _saying_ that.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Well, Pratchett is certainly my favorite living author, since Roger Zelazny died much too young in 1995.
> 
> Charles Stross and Steven Brust do a decent job of giving me something to read in between Pratchett's new releases and re-reading Zelazny. As far as I know, neither of them stops by here, either.


Well, a few of us would be rather suspicious if Zalany posted...

I don't interact much with authors. Oh sure, I do as a colleague on these boards, and I may VERY occasionally write an author a fan mail, but I don't expect a reply nor am I looking for interaction. I rarely read author interviews even if I am an avid fan. I don't want the author to become...too ordinary. Their books make them extraordinary while the interviews make them almost human. They are heroes. Being human would be vaguely disappointing.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I keep seeing authors _saying_ that.


I have not seen it happen on these boards, but have seen it happen on two other boards (completely separate and only one is the one you're thinking of. ) I've seen it happen both when authors are behaving and when they are misbehaving. I was happily conversing on another forum the other day, babbling along with the others when a reader made a comment about how happy he was to converse with "real published authors, not the usual spammers we get." *Ouch.* His "real" comment was not directed at me, but at another author on the thread who has been published in multiple avenues--he was thrilled to talk with said author. I'm quite certain his comment about spammers was not directed at me as I was just chatting like everyone else, but I admit, I didn't return to the thread. Kinda made me feel unwelcome, like a dog sprayed by a skunk.

This sort of thing happens. It's just part of the package. I knew it when I signed up. There are rude authors and there are rude readers. Shrug. Life is short, eat a chocolate bar.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> Well, a few of us would be rather suspicious if Zalany posted...


So I should cancel the KB Author Seance Klub?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I think, however, that some authors are only here to sell their books. If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it. If, however, you wander out to join us as readers and/or Kindle owners (who just happen to also be authors), you'll probably fit in much better. In other words, try to avoid posting questions that are poorly disguised marketing surveys or posts trying to pump up your or your author friends' books; instead just joining us as the [e-]book-lovers that we are.


I come over here because I see someone asking for book ideas so I want to share the ones I've loved. I love reading and I love discovering new books. I figure folks in this forum asking about books and ideas are in the same mindset.

re: marketing surveys OK, so I wasn't the only one who felt that way about them? *sighs in relief*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> I keep seeing authors _saying_ that.


I sometimes wonder if the slagging is real or perceived. I've been accused of slagging on people by doing nothing more than stating I used to slush read for a book publisher lol


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> So I should cancel the KB Author Seance Klub?


Well, only for Zelany, because we're on to you now. Plus he might not be all that believable. Surely he has better things to do. Now, Poe, I think you stand a good chance with.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

ajbarnett said:


> Maybe it's because authors are afraid to venture into reader-land... We do tend to get slagged off


I've never felt that way...but I'm also not here to push my books. I'm here to have fun and connect with other people, and not necessarily other writers, though some of the other writers here are awesome and funny people, and I look forward to seeing what they have to say.

Oh, I'm also here to save 95% of the pictures intinst posts in the Infinity thread and then share them on Facebook.

But to the topic at hand: on the whole, I think it's easier for readers to connect with and have a relationship with authors if they're not being pushed all the time...and I say that as a reader. *I* don't want to be spammed. I've developed a healthy distaste for those who do just that. (In the same vein, Twitter has become worthless because that's all writers seem to do there. If I follow you, I already KNOW you have books for sale. Telling me about it 5 times a day is annoying and makes me feel all stabby and want to never read that person's work again...)

If I ever become an annoying, spamming, in your face salesperson...someone slap me. I'll put a sig line up with links to my stuff, but that's it. I'm here as a reader and as an


Spoiler



attention whore


...if relationships develop from that, great.


----------



## kchughez (Jun 29, 2011)

I met a reader last week on FB Kindle page. After she read my book, she inboxed me her number and we have spoken 4 times this week. I love talking to her. She reads a lot of books and has given me so much insight for new titles.

I'm _HER _ biggest fan! 

~KC


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I'm new to KB, and working on starting to read some of my first books by authors here. There aren't so many in my genre, though.

I have a lot of correspondence with readers who have found me from my blog, but none yet from KB. I love emails with readers, love to hear thoughts about my book. Hopefully with time I'll be able to meet readers here.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

I interact with a number of authors at KB, mostly in chat. That said, we don't often chat about writing stuff. 

Nice about chat, KB readers go in there as well. Lot of nice people.

As an author myself, I jump around in KB as much as possible, always careful not to cross the line and self promote. Do understand that overkill thing. KB has set into place a decent policy that is followed.

Baen Books at its forms has had interaction for years, now. Seems to work well for them. Not many publishing houses do that. Jim Baen has since passed away, yet his vision there remains.

I image KB will continue to grow and evolve. Who knows what the forms will be like a year or two from now. I'm seeing the forms as a positive for readers and authors.


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> Well, a few of us would be rather suspicious if Zalany posted...
> 
> I don't interact much with authors. Oh sure, I do as a colleague on these boards, and I may VERY occasionally write an author a fan mail, but I don't expect a reply nor am I looking for interaction. I rarely read author interviews even if I am an avid fan. I don't want the author to become...too ordinary. Their books make them extraordinary while the interviews make them almost human. They are heroes. Being human would be vaguely disappointing.


Wow Maria! Interesting take...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Kathy Bennett said:


> Wow Maria! Interesting take...


It's a lot to live up to, I know. But they are the celebrities in my life. I don't want to read about them getting a DUI, arrested for stalking, how many times they've been divorced...

I remember the first time I read somewhere how many times J.D. Robb had been married. So here's this great writer of romance. One of the best selling of all time. I think she's been married 7 times. Somehow, I just always wished I hadn't read that. No reason why, but I feel the same when I see a really great movie and think how talented an actor/actress is. I have to avoid reading about their real life because the last thing I want to know about this very talented person is ... their latest disaster. I feel the same way about athletes. They have worked so hard to put their extreme talent into a career, to be somebody, to reach that pinnacle. It disappoints me greatly to have to hear that when it comes to their personal life they are all about extra-marital affairs, drunken rampages, blah, blah.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

As an author, I love chatting to readers. They tend to say 'hi' via Twitter, my website and Goodreads.

As a reader, I'll often contact a writer to say how much I enjoyed reading their work. I've always thought authors would be thrilled to hear from their readers (I am!)


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

As a reader I find most authors I've encountered to be friendly and willing to chat on social media. As a new author I get mixed messages from readers so I tread lightly. Some readers are leary of promo so they don't even want to give you a chance to talk, and some readers are so excited to interact, learn more, and just chat about books. Like anything else you just have to find people that you click with and go with it.

Just my two cents.

Lia


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. It's very insightful. All of us were readers first and I do love to discuss books of my favorite writers.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I don't want to read about them getting a DUI, arrested for stalking, how many times they've been divorced ...


Only one DUI, but seven arrests for stalking, and married zero times.

Oops! Did I give too much away? ;-)


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

My fave authors are probably too "big" to get on here! But, there's approachable Indies that are "big" and they've been helpful and responsive...

*Ty* you're slaying me! LOL!


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

Ty Johnston said:


> Only one DUI, but seven arrests for stalking, and married zero times.
> 
> Oops! Did I give too much away? ;-)


Ha ha, Ty! You're the guy that kept me in business when I was a cop!


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

NogDog said:


> I think, however, that some authors are only here to sell their books. If you wander out into "reader land" with the main purpose being to sell your books, we (the readers) are going to sense it, and more than a few of us will not take very kindly to it. If, however, you wander out to join us as readers and/or Kindle owners (who just happen to also be authors), you'll probably fit in much better. In other words, try to avoid posting questions that are poorly disguised marketing surveys or posts trying to pump up your or your author friends' books; instead just joining us as the [e-]book-lovers that we are.


Self-promotion is a difficult topic for authors. Pretty much everyone agrees that you've got to do at least some promotion or you'll never find your readers, but writers tend to be an introverted lot. I think sometimes authors are uncomfortable venturing into reader-land because they know good and well that it's a form of self-promotion, and they don't like the slimy aftertaste.

Which is my long-winded way of saying "I think they're more afraid of you than you are of them."


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't speak for anyone else, but when I say "I liked this book, you should go read it", I'm talking as a reader and not an author. I love sharing my favourite books. I've met a lot of the authors that I recommend, which makes it even more fun for me since I can sometimes tell really cool stories about them on top of recommending their books  

Like, the time I let Tanya Huff touch my eReader   *girl crush*


----------



## ccjames (Jun 9, 2011)

I totally agree with authors being an introverted lot. It's very difficult. No one wants to be the neighborhood Amway Lady that everyone runs and hides from. (Not that I have anything against Amway. Is that still around?)


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

When I see authors fall into the hard sell routine I wince.

I can understand why readers might be wary, but likewise I can understand authors wanting to get the word out.

I think, overall,  KB has a great balance.


----------



## apbschmitz (Apr 22, 2011)

Nancy Fulda said:


> Self-promotion is a difficult topic for authors. Pretty much everyone agrees that you've got to do at least some promotion or you'll never find your readers, but writers tend to be an introverted lot. I think sometimes authors are uncomfortable venturing into reader-land because they know good and well that it's a form of self-promotion, and they don't like the slimy aftertaste.


Exactly. The tremendous appeal of an old-school publishing arrangement was that you wrote the book, sent it to your agent, the agent dealt with the publisher, you chatted with the editor a bit, traded some galleys back and forth and that was that. Nobody assumed you'd be involved in marketing, except for showing up at a few readings.

Usually people don't get into writing because they really wanted to be in sales. That's the big change in contemporary publishing, whether it's indie or legacy. The same people who are drawn to sit alone in a room for hours tapping on a keyboard are also expected to get out there and pitch the product. Great if you've got multiple personalities, but a bit of a stretch for most people. So if there's some awkwardness, well, I wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

The average writer is introverted, at least a little?  Well this really was the right choice for me then, as I would say that sums me up pretty well.


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

I never know what area of the board I'm in. Most of my posts are made by clicking that ">Show unread posts since last visit" link up there. 


The first time I looked at the actual boards since the first time I came here was this weekend when I had a question about a Kindle. I just click the new posts links and post wherever it ends up.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gee many of the most recent posts have been by authors.
See authors are readers too.
I have been a member of KB since Feb of 2009.
At that time we did not have anywhere near the number of authors that we do now.
And when I joined I had only read "books" by fairly established authors, like Clancy and Michener and in scifi, Asimov, Heinlein, C.J. Cherryh, Brooks, Feist, etc.
Here I read some indies for the first time.
I read books by Boyd Morrison and then cheered as he got a book deal with a major publisher.
He still comes and chats with us about how things are progressing.  Neat.
And Mike Hicks lives in the MD area and I have had the pleasure of breaking bread with him and his wife at a local KB "meet".
And I have read everything Jeff Hepple and Margaret Lake (Gertie) have written, posted reviews of their works at Amazon and merrily posted on many topics here with them.
And C.S. Marks (archer here) and Carolyn Kephart and K.A.Thompson and Ed Patterson have added to my enjoyment of their works by discussing those books with me and others.
RJ Keller has shared her joy of writing with all of us.
Monique Martin, Imogen Rose, D.A.Boulter, Ricky Sides, J.C. Phelps and Kathy Bell have shown us neat new stories and have shared their writing experiences with us too.

David McAffee and David Dalgish have helped us laugh - a lot.

So I think I have not only enjoyed a lot of reading here (that I never knew existed) but I have made friends.  Jeff, Mike, archer and Gertie are people that I am sure I would like if they had never written a word.  They are nice people. Would make good neighbors. So I am enriched by being here.

Does that answer the original question?
Just sayin.....


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

gregoryblackman said:


> The average writer is introverted, at least a little? Well this really was the right choice for me then, as I would say that sums me up pretty well.


Perhaps I should say that the average *online* writer is introverted. I haven't had much chance to poll real-life writers' groups. But we took a little thread-poll on Codex a few years ago, and the number of members who had at least mild telephone-angst was staggering.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Nancy Fulda said:


> and the number of members who had at least mild telephone-angst was staggering.


Really?

I thought it was just me...

Srsly, I am so phone phobic I have the Spouse Thingy call in my prescription refills...and it's not like he has to talk to a person, it's an automated system.

(in my defense, I have a very hard time hearing on the phone...but I doubt I'd want to regardless...)


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Nancy Fulda said:


> ...the number of members who had at least mild telephone-angst was staggering.


Mild telephone angst?

I have full-fledged hatred of telephones. I can probably count the minutes I've voluntarily talked on a phone in the last ten years on two hands. I'll drive across town to avoid calling on a phone. I haven't dialed out on my home phone...actually, I can't remember the last time. I screen all calls through the answering machine. Anybody that knows me knows that they'd better talk if they want me to pick up. I don't own a cell phone. I'm happier all the time that I don't.

I have to talk on the phone at work, but it's normally limited to one or two sentences. I simply hate phones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer almost any form of communication, including written letters and in person, to phone calls.  Don't know why.  Email is great.  Though I don't text too much. . . .


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I prefer almost any form of communication, including written letters and in person, to phone calls. Don't know why. Email is great. Though I don't text too much. . . .


Same here, Ann. I prefer anything to a telephone. I like e-mail the best. I've never texted. That's done on a phone, isn't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Doug DePew said:


> Same here, Ann. I prefer anything to a telephone. I like e-mail the best. I've never texted. That's done on a phone, isn't it?


Well, I understand you can make "calls" on them. . . .but most folks use them to text, go on the internet, watch movies, listen to music. . . .etc.  

Actually, I do have a smartphone and I like it for certain things. . . .like there's a tuner for when I'm playing guitar or something and a metronome and an app that lets me check the weather and a mapping thing and I can check the baseball scores. . . . . Oh, and sometimes people call me. AND, I must admit, as we have unlimited Long Distance I use it to call my family who are not local who don't do email. . . . . .


----------



## Doug DePew (Mar 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...I must admit, as we have unlimited Long Distance I use it to call my family who are not local who don't do email. . . . . .


I just don't talk to them.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I love finding new authors here on KB.  I am one of those who don't mind if they come here just to promote.  I find a lot of books here.  Just last week an author posted here looking to gift their book.  I got a copy and loved it.  How great is that?

If authors post a lot, chances are greater I will stumble upon their books.  But even if they don't, no big deal.  People do not always have time to sit and discuss piracy or Kindle cases or music on the internet.  I also get a feeling some want to see them jump thru hoops as if they somehow deserve the show.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

I am a total hypocrite when it comes to telephones. I don't mind having one for my own needs, but I absolutely hate receiving phone calls. Why? Because they always, _always_ intrude upon whatever I'm doing at any given time, and only rarely are worth my while. 99 percent of the calls I get are either someone trying to sell me something or someone wanting to chat about the weather or some other nonsense. Other than calls to my dad who lives several states away, I never call anyone just to chat. I use a phone for emergencies or when there's absolutely no other way to get in touch with someone.

But that's just me. ;-)


----------



## ljcharles (Jul 6, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> I love finding new authors here on KB. I am one of those who don't mind if they come here just to promote. I find a lot of books here. Just last week an author posted here looking to gift their book. I got a copy and loved it. How great is that?
> 
> If authors post a lot, chances are greater I will stumble upon their books. But even if they don't, no big deal. People do not always have time to sit and discuss piracy or Kindle cases or music on the internet. I also get a feeling some want to see them jump thru hoops as if they somehow deserve the show.


As an author, I have to add that I love to give books away. It's the coolest thing to share my work with readers, and even better when then email me their feelings about the book. Sometimes, okay so maybe it's a lot, I go and hang out in the teen section of our local B & N (the only bookstore in a very small town) to chat with the kids about what they're reading, what they'd like to have written and whatever else they want to talk about. Very fun.

The last conversation I had with a teen read was about reincarnation. Fascinating discussion. And the latte's aren't bad either.

lucie j.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I prefer almost any form of communication, including written letters and in person, to phone calls.


Twenty years I used to live on the phone, but these days I hardly touch it aside from work. With mobiles (or cells) I feel to available (and thus exposed), so I think I've started to resent it.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

My hatred of the phone cannot be blamed on being an author. It's from working in call centers for years. It's traumatized me. At my current job, I won't even have a phone on my desk.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I remember the first time I read somewhere how many times J.D. Robb had been married. So here's this great writer of romance. One of the best selling of all time. I think she's been married 7 times. Somehow, I just always wished I hadn't read that.


I believe you're confusing her with someone else. Nora Roberts has been married twice - the first time was right out of high school in 1968. That marriage lasted until 1983. She was remarried in 85, and has been married to the same man since.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

As a writer myself, I really dislike hard-sell authors, and I don't participate in that activity. 

One thing I do try to do (and I find curious other writers don't), is to attempt to showcase my writing ability in my posts.  After all, we're in an arena where words are the primary medium.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

When you're a reader as well as a writer, then it doesn't matter what side of the boards you're in.  They both look pretty good  

As a reader, I've loved discussing books with other readers (as well as learning about new authors and titles.)  As a writer, I love listening to what the readers have to say.

For example, there was a recent thread (not here...maybe on the FB page or possibly GoodReads?) about love triangle and whether or not they have been done to death.  It was an interesting conversation.  (Basically, either you like them or you don't, lol.)


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

swolf said:


> As a writer myself, I really dislike hard-sell authors, and I don't participate in that activity.
> 
> One thing I do try to do (and I find curious other writers don't), is to attempt to showcase my writing ability in my posts. After all, we're in an arena where words are the primary medium.


I have to say I have wondered about this many times. I don't write, just a reader, but I'll hear something about a book by one of our authors then I'll try and find more about them. But if I read a post, or worse several in a row that are incoherent and a grammatical mess I loss interest quick. I realize a forum is an informal place, but if I can't understand an authors post I tend to do a mental "nope" and move on.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

As a reader who is also an author I've had that feeling of where should I post, what should I post, should I even post! I've made the newbie mistake of posting in book corner instead of book bazaar about a new book--talk about embarrassing! I crawled under a virtual rock and didn't post for a while after that!  

But. I really enjoy various message boards. I used to go to one about Laura Ingalls Wilder where we had some great and raucous discussions (it was all adult readers who'd read the books as kids or had just discovered them when their kids started reading LIW). Eventually, however, we had all we had to say about LIW and LHOP books and things just sort of faded away, so that's the trouble with a single-issue message board. I also go to a couple of sports boards (about the Ducks), but stay from any threads that get too negative.

Okay, where was I? Oh. Yes. I enjoy meeting other authors, aspiring authors and readers here on the kindle boards. It's great to talk about books (and non-book subjects) with people who actually read.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

The main reason I have come onto this site is because my wife brought me a Kindle. I want to support other indie authors and will purchase based on what readers say. I know what people are saying about the hard sell and some author's motivations because it happens on all social media. I stopped following an indie author on Twitter because every single tweet (and there were a lot every day) was about her latest book, previous books or books she was currently writing. This is the first time I have tried a site like this and I wouldn't want to spoil it by being in people's faces every time I'm here. I would happily communicate with someone if they brought my book. All businesses do it, so why not author's?


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> As a reader who is also an author I've had that feeling of where should I post, what should I post, should I even post! I've made the newbie mistake of posting in book corner instead of book bazaar about a new book--talk about embarrassing! I crawled under a virtual rock and didn't post for a while after that!


Been there! 

But the shelve life of posts is pretty short.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

swolf said:


> I believe you're confusing her with someone else. Nora Roberts has been married twice - the first time was right out of high school in 1968. That marriage lasted until 1983. She was remarried in 85, and has been married to the same man since.


I think Danielle Steel is the author that has been married 7 times? And she's not really a romance writer, but more women's fiction (like Nicholas Sparks).


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Gosh, this threat makes me feel better. I thought I am the only one with the phone phobia.

But back to the topic: I love and cherish an opportunity to interact with a few living authors I read - I mostly read books by people long dead. I don't mind an occasional mild self promotion - it must be difficult to get readers when you publish independently, and this board is a good place trying to do just that. Would I be discouraged from reading a book if the author consistently comes across as a highly unpleasant person? I am not sure. I guess we all have our borders of tolerance, those few very personal buttons that could be pushed quite incidentally.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

See that is the great thing about KB here.
In the Book Bazaar an author can promote all they want - in fact it is encouraged (once a week per book, except you can respond to readers' comments at any time).
In the Writer's Cafe authors can trade working ideas as much as they want.
And in the rest of the forum, they can interact with everyone as a normal (even non-author) person and enjoy themselves. While doing so, some non-author readers may decide that a book written by such a marvelous companion MUST be worth reading and go purchase it.
I have done just that more than once.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I've never had personal contact with an author I like.  I'm not sure I'd want to.  If I enjoy reading an author, I'll read the book, and don't require any kind of interaction.  What I'm a going to say, "I like your books."  How lame.  

I once had a neighbor who wrote a book of essays for a military press; he was a nice enough guy to have living next door, but he didn't write the kind of book I'd normally read. 

As others have said, I wouldn't mind, however, author coming here to talk about books, Kindles, and whatnot as long as it was a pretense to dishing out links to their books.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Geemont - I've had people tell me at con's that they've read my stuff and liked it. It wasn't lame at all! In fact, it gave me gushy, happy feelings. It made me want to hug them...and I don't like to touch people.


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

On FB, I got up the nerve to "friend" HQ Presents/Mills&Boon author Annie West (who partially inspired my own pen name, by the way, but don't tell her because I don't want to look too much like a fangirl).

She was super nice, and talked to me like a real person with interesting things to say. It doubled my enthusiasm for her books. 

I have had interactions with other authors that have been less thrilling, though. sigh.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've made some good friends through my FB fan page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488

Initially, of course, we met as the numbers grew on the page. Some people take part in posts, some don't, eventually I gathered a hardy band of regulars who I could count on for comments, and who regularly turned comment threads into conversations.

Two years later there are people from the page who I talk to regularly about what they're reading or what's going on in their neck of the woods. We may have met through my books, but our relationship has grown.

I love being able to not just have the interaction, but to be able to count on it.


----------



## Scribejohn (Jul 2, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> I agree completely. I don't like the hard sell either. And, granted, some writers (a minority) haven't been on their best behavior. But a lot of us have been lambasted, and worse, for rather innocuous remarks. E.g. the Amazon boards are rife with examples. Personally, I avoid them as the plague. I don't reply publicly to reviews either, well, not anymore that is. Which actually is a shame, because I would have loved to discuss some points with certain reviewers. However, I saw how that one ended with another writer. Both sides (writer and reader) got overheated in no time, and... well, let's just say it wasn't pretty.
> 
> Inevitably writers will have a different angle in any book discussion. It is very difficult to be 'just' a reader. You're always analyzing, comparing, evaluating.
> 
> I think the system here is very good. You're always welcome in the Writer's Café and you know what to expect there.


It is true what you say about the Amazon boards being rife with examples. I think it's a shame that the guidelines there are not clearer (as they are here), and this has led to some readers setting themselves up as unnofficial moderators and getting into unecessary spats with authors. Also the fact that different readers have their own throughts on author inter-action and so it's difficult for one reader to speak for all (which is another fault of such self-moderation).

For my own part I had a back-list with a strong pedigree in the UK that had never been exposed to a USA audience and so felt I had something to offer, but just how you bring that to readers attention amongst a sea of promotions without it appearing like spam is another matter. I actually love inter-action with readers and was one of those authors in the UK that actually went on regular book signings and would always answer e-mails.


----------



## RobSpalding (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in contact with a few authors in various ways.  Facebook for a few I barely know, real life for a couple of others.
I find that I almost never talk to them about their work unless it's to confirm a release date.
And that's better for me, because I get at their experiences and stories they wouldn't otherwise tell.

Someone mentioned replying to reviews, I think that's a mistake unless you are correcting a factual error in it i.e. "You kept calling the main character Jack, when his name is Steve."  Arguing points of opinion with a reviewer only seems to lead to trouble, and if it blows up big enough, internet ridicule.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

RobSpalding said:


> Someone mentioned replying to reviews, I think that's a mistake unless you are correcting a factual error in it i.e. "You kept calling the main character Jack, when his name is Steve." Arguing points of opinion with a reviewer only seems to lead to trouble, and if it blows up big enough, internet ridicule.


In my bitter experience you would be wise to let even that one slide.
It is clearly the opinion of the reviewer that your MC's name is Jack.
Just don't reply, at least not publicly and only sparingly in private.
There is, IMHO, only one exception, and that is when you are asked a direct question about a practical issue (e.g. release dates). Then answer as precisely, politely and concisely as you can. Treat all other questions as rhetorical.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

NogDog said:


> To date, no one whom I would consider a favorite author* has participated here, at least to my knowledge. Then again, I don't search out indie authors, and when I do try them, I'm disappointed more often than not -- of course, I'm pretty picky, and even authors published by the "Big Six" have trouble getting past my filters.
> __________
> * There are some authors here who may qualify as some of my favorite people, but that's separate from what I think of their writing.


I think the thing is, people who sell well, who most of us have heard of, don't need to post.


----------

